# January Throwdown Voting Poll



## fired up

1. Lil Smokies with Sriracha BBQ Sauce and Cream cheese and Ham "Belly Buttons"

  2. Tomato Pine Nut Appetizer with Smoked Pine Nuts & Smoked Mozzarella

  3. "Super Bowl Munchies" featuring, Cured Smoked Pork Trotters, Smoked Chicken Wings with Chipotle Sauce, Smoked Duck Potstickers, and a Smoked Spanakopita






  4. Smoked Chicken Wings using Thai Sauce

  5. Hand Cut Smoked Potato Chips

  6. Pastrami Reuben Portobello Caps

  7. Wings, Brined, rubbed, smoked and sauced. Bacon wrapped chicken breast chunks (scaredy pig) Chicken and  bacon rubbed in brown sugar, wrapped, and smoked





  8. Abt's (Jalapenos stuffed with cream & cheddar cheese wrapped in Bacon). Some breakfast smoky links wrapped in bacon & rolled in brown sugar, pineapple chunks wrapped in bacon with a little brown sugar with ranch dipping sauce

  9. Pulled Pork Eggrolls with dipping sauce

  10. Smoked Gouda Stuffed, Bacon Wrapped, Spicy Buffalo Balls


  11. [font=&quot]Smoked Bacon Wrapped Oysters, Smoked Crab Mini Cakes, Smoked Alligator Bites,[/font]
[font=&quot]And served with a Spicy Green Onion Chipotle Dipping Sauce[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]12. Salmon Three Ways: Ground salmon, herbs, 1egg yolk, breadcrumbs, Spoonful of cold smoked salmon with balsamic vinegar and salad, Puff pastry with cold smoked salmon[/font]
[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]13. [/font]Smoked Chile Rellenos Stuffed with Chorizo and Cheese served with Green Chile Avocado Sauce, Salsa and Crema

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]14. Hickory Smoked Cheesy Crusted Pizzas[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]15. Smoked Beef Chuckie Nachos with Smoked Cheddar Cheese Sauce and Cold Smoked Pico de Gallo[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## smokeguy

Wow! Great munchies all around here! I've GOT to try some of these.

Now....if we just had that little poll area I'd be ready to vote! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ETA: It's here now!

I just love the idea of #6 _Pastrami Reuben Portobello Caps_ all set up with little volcano radishes!


----------



## fired up

Yeah, I have to submit the thread before I can put the poll options on, takes a few minutes.

I would also like to apologize for accidentally erasing some of the numbers on the voting poll. This may pose a problem to some of our voters in Florida lol.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Whoever made 13. Smoked Chile Rellenos Stuffed with Chorizo and Cheese served with Green Chile Avocado Sauce, Salsa and Crema, that looks freaking awesome.  It's 8:30am, and I would love to eat that for breakfast.  The other entries look great also.  Nice job to all.


----------



## smokeguy

ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## acemakr

It's all good! My personal fav is the smoked bacon wrapped oysters.


----------



## rbranstner

Does anyone else have trouble seeing all of the entry's? I am not able to see the following 5,6,9,11,12,13,14,15.
The same thing happened to me last month I was only able to see 2/3 of them. Just curious if I was the only one.


----------



## chisoxjim

nice appetizers y'all.  you are all winers in my book.


----------



## meat hunter

I'm glad I didn't enter this month's comp, I would have had my azz handed to me LOL. 

I think this is one comp where there needs to be a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. I had a very hard time choosing. They are all absolutely awesome. Great job everyone who entered, you certainly put all Rachel Rays and Bobby Flays out there in TV land to shame


----------



## smokeguy

I'm able to see them all.  
Are you getting a red X in a box or are they just not showing, or?


----------



## bluefrog

What a great assortment of whores ovaries! It was hard to pick one over the others.  Will be looking forward to recipe details.  There are several that I want to try.


----------



## pepeskitty

I tell you,  you people never seem to amaze us.  Everything looks so good,  I can tell you there is not one item I would push away.  That's for sure.  

Great job everyone.  Thanks for sharing your creations.


----------



## nickelmore

I need to get in on this fun.

They all look great, gonna have ot look at them all a few times to see if I can narrow it down to the top 15 or so.....






Wish I could give points to them all.


----------



## the dude abides

Looks like everyone brought their "A" game.  This is going to be a tough one.  Congratulations to all who entered.


----------



## coyote

they all looked good. I voted for what I would have grabbbed 1st if they were all spread out on a table.
One entery did not really fill the bill to me as a munchie. but seems to be leading the pack.
But none the less it looked awesome.
great job and good luck all that enterd.


----------



## chef jeff tx

Great lookin' Horse's Doovers Y'all!!


----------



## chefrob

i think they all look good........just think of the party if all were on one table!


----------



## rbranstner

I wasn't getting any error I would just see #4 and the name but no picture for example. I don't know if anything changed but I tried it on another computer and it works fine. So either something changed or my other compter has something going on.


----------



## erain

awesome!!!! cant wait to see the posts and the recepies... there a bunch a these i wanna try out!!! great job folks!!!


----------



## timtimmay

Wow, those all looked so good.  I voted for the ABT's, I love the pepper dipping cup!


----------



## bmudd14474

Wow. Glad to see that everyone is stepping up their game. Great job to everyone that entered and happy voting.


----------



## jaxgatorz

That means my vote will count twice???


----------



## hoser

Awesome entries folks...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To one and all


----------



## shooterrick

Great lookin appz.  Seems the bar has been raised!  Great job!


----------



## igolf2

Amazing job by all!!! I have a weakness for seafood but everything looked great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I have a lot of ideas for this weekends SouperBowl !


----------



## travcoman45

Wow, that was a tough one!  Lots a great choices there, an winners all of em!


----------



## vince

It all looks good, I like the hand cut potato chips idea. But they all look great. good Job


----------



## cruizer

Love those rellenos!!!


----------



## scarbelly

I can't wait to see the pics and the recipes - Great job by all


----------



## glgoodwin

Amazing!!! nice job all!!!  freakin amazing!!


----------



## richoso1

I've senn some great dishes being presented, and they are all worthy of competition. I'm impressed with the turnout, I can tell all the passion is expressed in your smokes. It's all good my friends.


----------



## blue

I cannot make a decisiion until I tried them all.


----------



## mballi3011

Now it's really hard to pick one I could maybe get it down to 3-4 maybe. Congats to all that entered and I would really like to have all of these on my table when serving Apps


----------



## lownslow

My top 3 were the pastrami bites, pinon and mozzerella, and relleno.  It was hard, I knocked the relleno out of the running because I just think it's not quite an appetizer, too big.

It was really a toss up between the other two.  I went with the ruben bites because thats what I wanted to eat at the moment.


----------



## dirtman775

Great.....the warranty on my monitor does not cover saliva, and the wife is pretty pissed about all the tounge streaks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. #13 all the way


----------



## smokemifugotem

I have to defend number 13. That is an appetizer. Just because whoever smoked it took a close up picture of it, on a small plate, does not mean its very big. Look at the size of the lime slices. I'm pretty sure those are two bites and theyre gone... And last time i was at any major restaurant, or even looked at some of the appetizers that i make, most are at least two bites! Who here eats mozzarella sticks in one bite?? BTW>.. I did not cook these, and i do have an item in this throwdown, and yes i voted for my own. but if i had two votes... those stuffed chilis would have been it!!! Congratulations whoever made them!! They look unbelievably delicious!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




There have been several comments about this dish, and i feel someone should step up and at least represent the other side. that person is me.


----------



## meateater

Congrats to all, I would love to see them all in a buffet table.


----------



## shooterrick

First I have an entry. Secondly I would like to try and remove any doubt weather the Rellenos are a appy or not.

Look closely at the finely composed and balanced photo. These are not large papblanos as we often associate meal size rellenos with. I do not know the variety of pepper used but they are a smaller pepper of some sort. Also my wife and I eat out at finer resturants on a regular basis. This dish is not out of line with aptz I have seen and enjoyed based soley on its size. Even at chain establishments the chicken strip appys are at least this size. I think we tend to confuse a aptz. with Hor de Vorse if I spelled that correctly, and personally believe there is a subtle difference between the two. To some extent they may be enterchangable but this dish is outstanding as a aptz.

I would love to have this in front of me and look forward to the recipe. I hope the person who made these will post it when all is said and done. 
Lets move on with the show and have a good time.

Shooter.


----------



## bbally

Let me give you a hand with that  hors d'oeuvres


Shooter... congrats on your 1000th post.

I also have an entry.... I also agree number 13 is an appetizer and it is well done.

I do caterings every weekend... we often serve smoked mini rellenos as the first course.  (hors d'oeuvres translates to "apart from the main")  Substantial enough to stand on its own, but leaves room for the main.  Actually it allows us to serve something cheaper to fill you so we can serve less of the expensive main course.


----------



## shooterrick

LMAO!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Some day I will tell the story of my young at the time son mad as hlll cause I was takin mom to a bank party that had whores and stuff at it!  LMAO!


----------



## chefrob

fwiw - those are green chilis and are about 6'' long.......just a close up pic. nice to see people on both sides voicing an opinion....great entries all around.


----------

